# Manchester & Swindon show



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there,
I was just wondering if anyone that is going to the manchester show is also going to the swindon show???
I am trying to arrange transport for a mouse, it can be picked up from the manchester show but i cant get there, i can only get to the swindon show. 
So really what im asking is if anyone that is going to the manchester show ( that is also going to the swindon show ) could pick him up for me, and look after them till the swindon show, where i can then pick him up from you. 
I would be happy to pay for food ect whyle he would be in ur care.

Many thanks Amy


----------

